

Hackers Take $1 Billion a Year as Banks Blame Their Clients - tshtf
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-08-04/hackers-take-1-billion-a-year-as-banks-blame-their-clients.html

======
felipemnoa
I wonder if using security tokens (hardware, not software) would diminish most
of these problems? Frankly I'm surprised that big banks do not make this type
of stuff mandatory. Making it part of the credit card/debit card would make it
very convenient since you always carry it with you. Still, you still need
several other layers of protection since even tokens can be hacked.

~~~
chris_j
Many banks in the UK do require the use of a card reader or a device that
generates one time passcodes in order to use online banking. Ironically, a lot
of people complain about the inconvenience of having to use them. I wonder if
banks have greater liability in the case of fraud than elsewhere.

